# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  seroquel για αϋπνίες

## Maeiantal

Καλησπέρα! Η ψυχίατρος μου μου έδωσε seroquel 25mg για τις αϋπνίες. Τα παίρνω εδώ και δυο μέρες και δεν έχω κοιμηθεί ούτε λεπτό. Χρειάζονται λίγες μέρες να δράσουν ή συνήθως δρουν κατευθείαν; Παλιότερα έπαιρνα τα minitran 4-25 που επίσης δεν με έπιαναν. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Polish

Καλησπέρα συνήθως σε πιάνει από εβδομάδα και μετά αν όμως δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς μετά από 10 μέρες πες το στον ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Kristi09

Καλησπέρατελικα βελτιωθωκε ο υπνος σου;σε ρωταω γιατι το ιδιο επαθα και εγω με χαπια

----------


## Polish

Καλησπέρα ναι μετά από μια εβδομάδα βελτίωθηκε ο ύπνος μου κατά πολύ και για ένα διάστημα κοιμόμουν παρά πολύ καλά, αλλά τώρα τελευταία βγήκα λίγο από τα συνηθισμένα πράγματα που έκανα + ζεστή και κτλ και γύρισαν οι αϋπνίες το συζήτησα χθες με τον ψυχίατρο και μου αύξησε την δόση λογικά θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Ευλογητός

Για μένα πάντως τα χειρότερα χάπια που φέρνουν αϋπνία είναι τα αντιψυχωτικά. Δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά χειρότερο ούτε ναρκωτικό.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Για μένα πάντως τα χειρότερα χάπια που φέρνουν αϋπνία είναι τα αντιψυχωτικά. Δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά χειρότερο ούτε ναρκωτικό.


Εμένα όπως έγραψα και στο δικό μου θέμα μου φέρνουν την απόλυτη υπνηλια. Παρόλο που ο ψυχίατρος ισχυρίζεται αυτό που λες…

----------


## Ευλογητός

Κοιταξε άλλο υπνηλία και άλλο να μη μπορείς να κοιμηθείς. Τα αντιψυχωτικά ενδέχεται να σου κάνουν και τα δύο. Όσο για το γιατρό σου αν ισχυρίζεται ότι τα αντιψυχωτικά δε φέρνουν υπνηλία είναι άσχετος και επικίνδυνος.

----------


## Ευλογητός

Όχι ασχετος, απατεώνας ήθελα να πω γιατί ξέρει και κοροϊδεύει.

----------


## Polish

Τον ρώτησα για την υπνηλία πριν μου ανεβάσει την δόση και μου είπε ότι θα μου φύγει μετά από τρεις τέσσερις μέρες, πάντως και την δεύτερη μέρα που μου ανέβασε την δόση δεν μπόρεσα να κοιμηθώ καλά χθές + σήμερα είμαι λίγο σαν ζόμπι.

----------

